# Quinn Healthcare & Medical CheckUp



## jinx9000 (10 Mar 2010)

Hello,

I sent in my receipts to Quinn and a GP visit for €150 was returned because they stated they needed more infomation.

It was for a medical check up that I had being advised to take by the doctor (including bloods and urine tests).

In looking at Quinns website, it looks like this may not be covered, but may it be party covered if I remove the cost of the bloods etc.

Thanks,

Robert!


----------



## Johnweber (12 Mar 2010)

Depends on what plan you are on. If it is Essential Plus there will be no refund, there would a refund if it is Healthmanager.


----------



## jinx9000 (15 Mar 2010)

I am with company care, whcih i'm led to believe is quite a good one!


----------



## NovaFlare77 (15 Mar 2010)

CompanyCare will give you half back on your out-patient costs, but costs for screening aren't included unless it's one of the particular types of screening listed (cervical cancer, prostate cancer, sports health screening in listed centres of an "executive" health check in listed centres).

Their website has a full list of out-patient benefits here, including the screening cover - http://www.quinn-healthcare.com/for_employers/company_care/out_patients.htm. 

May I ask, when the doctor advised you to have the check up, was it as a result of particular symptoms, or was it because of lifestyle/family history (e.g. because of your age, occupation or a family memory who had an illness in the past). If it was for particular symptoms then it would be covered, but if it's for screening/check up purposes they may decline to pay out on the non-GP element of it.


----------



## jinx9000 (16 Mar 2010)

thanks for the info. yeah, i had been hit by some small issues and thought myself (in conjunction with the doctor) that maybe a full screen should be done.


----------



## jinx9000 (30 Mar 2010)

Quinn refused to pay for the medical!


----------



## NovaFlare77 (30 Mar 2010)

What reason did they give for not covering it?


----------



## jinx9000 (31 Mar 2010)

They do not cover medicals! That's all they said!

It seems like they do cover executive health check-ups in approved hospitals but not standard ones with your GP!

onto the med-1 it goes!


----------



## desperatedan (3 Apr 2010)

I think you should appeal this, as you had medical issues which needed investigation.

This was not just some lifestyle decision, but based on your doctors advice.

You lose nothing by appealing.

Med 1, as far as it goes only gives tax relief at 20%, and you should have all unreinbursed medical expenses on it anyway.

If Quinn pay, they will only allow 50% of the GP expense incurred, at year-end.

I'm Desperate Dan.


----------



## jinx9000 (6 Apr 2010)

thanks for the help and replies!


----------

